
How to answer the question, What do you do? - michael_nielsen
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2011/01/17/how-to-answer-the-question-what-do-you-do/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BrazenCareerist+%28Brazen+Careerist+-+by+Penelope+Trunk%29
======
tjmaxal
I usually answer this question with a redirect into what I'm currently really
interested in. It leaves most people a little disoriented but the conversation
flows on and I don't have to explain everything in detail.

